
The Android Pebble App Has Been Pulled from the Play Store - sundvor
https://www.reddit.com/r/pebble/comments/b8l6i2/the_android_pebble_app_has_been_pulled_from_the/
======
sundvor
We still have a few Pebbles which we run using the great Rebble initiative -
and there's the option of sideloading APKs, however it's going to be
interesting to see if this Play store issue can be resolved. Thread says the
dead @pebble.com email was the trigger for the take down.

Presently dead:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.getpebble....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.getpebble.android.basalt&hl=en_AU)

